# Upgrade caad9 or buy new supersix?



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a caad9 that I really like but I'm itching for a bike with a better group - like red. A supersix evo w/red is tempting, but it's a fairly expensive bike and not really a full red group (no red cassette and I think the crank arms are force - minor I know). Conversely, I coud upgrade the caad with 2012 red for less. Of course I'd still only have one bike instead of two.

So, upgrade caad for $x or keep mid level caad the same and buy new higher end bike for 2($x) but have two, albiet somewhat similar, bikes.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

B.Garcia said:


> Go for the supersix. there really isnt much difference between the SRAM gruppo except weight.


Thanks. That's probably true, but there also isn't much difference between a caad and supersix except weight. I don't find the caad to be harsh at all with good tires and it's arguably a bit stiffer than carbon so it's kind of a question of bling on a caad or bling on a carbon supersix.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Go for the supersix. there really isnt much difference between the SRAM gruppo except weight.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

caad9er said:


> I have a caad9 that I really like but I'm itching for a bike with a better group - like red. A supersix evo w/red is tempting, but it's a fairly expensive bike and not really a full red group (no red cassette and I think the crank arms are force - minor I know). Conversely, I coud upgrade the caad with 2012 red for less. Of course I'd still only have one bike instead of two.
> 
> So, upgrade caad for $x or keep mid level caad the same and buy new higher end bike for 2($x) but have two, albiet somewhat similar, bikes.


Test ride an Evo and see if it's something you'd like. Getting an Evo or a standard Supersix has crossed my mind more than a few times as well. That said, I just put Campy Record on my CAAD9, and I couldn't be happier with it. I have absolutely loved the bike from day 1, so it was worth it for me. The great thing about the CAAD9 is that Cannondale deems it worthy of putting the highest end components on, which is something you won't get with many other similarly priced bikes.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

caad9er said:


> I have a caad9 that I really like but I'm itching for a bike with a better group - like red. A supersix evo w/red is tempting, but it's a fairly expensive bike and not really a full red group (no red cassette and I think the crank arms are force - minor I know). Conversely, I coud upgrade the caad with 2012 red for less. Of course I'd still only have one bike instead of two.
> 
> So, upgrade caad for $x or keep mid level caad the same and buy new higher end bike for 2($x) but have two, albiet somewhat similar, bikes.



Don't want to tell you what to do, but I also had a CAAD9 (BBQ). I eventually got a SS HM for a great price through my team deal, so I couldn't pass up on that. As a result I have relegated the CAAD9 to my "bad weather bike" and my commuter. I love the SS HM. While the Evo would be great, I just didn't think the price difference was worth it for me. 

I bring this up as you could possibly find some good deals on NOS SS-HM frames or if you are willing to go used, could probably score one around the $1000 range. Another option, which I would highly recommend is look for a BB30 SystemSix frame. You could easily get one of those for $500 and have a great ride. But if you are looking for new, I completely understand. 

I guess in summary I would say leave the CAAD9 the way it is and use it for your bad weather/commuter bike and get a new frame like a SuperSix if you have the funds. That way you always have one bike incase you have a mechanical issue or if the bike is in the shop for some work. Best of both worlds.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Ultrasaurus said:


> Test ride an Evo and see if it's something you'd like. Getting an Evo or a standard Supersix has crossed my mind more than a few times as well. That said, I just put Campy Record on my CAAD9, and I couldn't be happier with it. I have absolutely loved the bike from day 1, so it was worth it for me. The great thing about the CAAD9 is that Cannondale deems it worthy of putting the highest end components on, which is something you won't get with many other similarly priced bikes.


Yeah, upgrading is kind of pressing on my mind. Just found a 2012 Sram Red group for $1350. Not sure about any downsides ordering from the UK (I'm in the US).

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...s-road-bike/2012-sram-red-black-groupset.html



tranzformer said:


> I guess in summary I would say leave the CAAD9 the way it is and use it for your bad weather/commuter bike and get a new frame like a SuperSix if you have the funds. That way you always have one bike incase you have a mechanical issue or if the bike is in the shop for some work. Best of both worlds.


Yep, that's the dilemma. Really want a new higher end bike so a new supersix looks inviting, but I'm kind of bummed they don't have the new 2012 red group. I kind of think having a caad and a supersix is somewhat redundant. Seems like I need something besides just a carbon version of a caad but the evo is actually a good deal for what you get.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

caad9er said:


> Yep, that's the dilemma. Really want a new higher end bike so a new supersix looks inviting, but I'm kind of bummed they don't have the new 2012 red group. I kind of think having a caad and a supersix is somewhat redundant. Seems like I need something besides just a carbon version of a caad but the evo is actually a good deal for what you get.



Fair enough. If you are set on a Evo with the new Red I guess you have two options. Wait until the 2013's are released later this year or buy a frame and build it up with the new Red on your own. 

Are you on a team that is sponsored by Cannondale by any chance? If you are, you could theoretically build up the bike with the Sram red from the link you posted for ~$3500 minus wheels (assuming you already have wheels with your current CAAD9). Also depends how fancy you want to go with the saddle, seatpost and stem/bars.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

No, not sponsored. Don't even race. Just love riding and the caad is certainly fun. Just want more fun. Two bikes is more fun. A more hot bike is more fun. Me 10lbs lighter and 10 years younger is more fun. I've asked Hawking about turning back time but until he gets back to me it's a bike issue


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

^ haha nice. If you aren't in a rush for the 2nd bike, I say wait for Cannondale to release the '13 lineup. If you splurge now, you will probably only regret it later on when you can get the bike exactly as you want it.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> ^ haha nice. If you aren't in a rush for the 2nd bike, I say wait for Cannondale to release the '13 lineup. If you splurge now, you will probably only regret it later on when you can get the bike exactly as you want it.


Kind of thinking the same thing. Upgrading the caad, while cool, probably won't have much effect. Save my money for now and get what I really want when I find it. Like a Dogma :idea:


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

get better wheels


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

knucklesandwich said:


> get better wheels


I have custom wheels. Better, for sure, but not overly high end.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd go for the Evo... (the crank is a rebranded SRAM Red by the way, not Force)... but, since you already have a nice bike, I'd wait for when the Evo will be speced with the new Red. Getting just the frame and building it yourself would be very fun but way more expensive (I've gone that route twice, but I wasn't paying for the frames and forks). You don't 'need' a new bike right now and we know they'll put the new parts sooner or later so, I'd try to be patient.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> I'd go for the Evo... (the crank is a rebranded SRAM Red by the way, not Force)... but, since you already have a nice bike, I'd wait for when the Evo will be speced with the new Red. Getting just the frame and building it yourself would be very fun but way more expensive (I've gone that route twice, but I wasn't paying for the frames and forks). You don't 'need' a new bike right now and we know they'll put the new parts sooner or later so, I'd try to be patient.



This is generally true, but if you are a bargain hunter you can find great deals. I don't buy complete bikes any longer. I only buy frame sets as I want the bike exactly how I want it rather than upgrading the parts part at a time and wasting money in the process by getting a fraction back on parts I sell on eBay. Framesets for me.


----------

